
Python 3.7.0rc1 and 3.6.6rc1 are now available - rbanffy
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2018-June/153882.html
======
mixmastamyk
A nano-feature I kept complaining about on the list got in 3.7,
datetime.fromisoformat :-D

[https://docs.python.org/3.7/library/datetime.html#datetime.d...](https://docs.python.org/3.7/library/datetime.html#datetime.date.fromisoformat)

Turns out iso 8601 is a lot larger spec than people realize. "Perfect is the
enemy of the good," prevented this function's inclusion for almost a decade,
sigh. This one handles the majority usecase and can be extended later, if need
be.

~~~
AndrewOMartin
You are the nano-hero the Python community deserves right now.

~~~
mixmastamyk
*Sung to the tune of "Juke Box Hero" from Foreigner.

